# New Fish Store in Milwaukee, WI



## TonyK (Apr 4, 2011)

Thought, I would let you know of a new shop opening in Milwaukee. He specializes in Bettas and is on Aquabid. On Aquabid he goes by Vanganator. Here is the link to his website with address to his shop. I am going on Sunday to check it out.


----------

